# Buying a car in Spain, but what car ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My partner has a small car, 4 years old and 75,000 km on the clock, I think its probably best to trade it in for a new (or 1 year old) car.

I don't claim to know a great deal when it comes to cars, but essentially
we want a relatively small car to keep insurance and gas costs to a minimum

We quite like the Citroen, Audi, Renault and Golf

Does anyone know which of the four (above) would hold their value better as I imagine we will be wanting to trade up in a few years time ?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Citroen are cheapish and easy to repair/maintain. Many are made in Spain anyway. Renault I guess similar though I'm more a fan of PSA engines. 

Audi/VW get expensive UNLESS you are capable of home repairs.

Just IMO naturally.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We gotta citroen picasso! We got it because someone on this forum recommended that we look at what the local taxi drivers use the most ..... and an overwhelming majority use citroen picassos! In fact they're everywhere, I still get confused as to which one is mine in car parks! (hhhmm actually, mines the dirtiest one lol). This popularity suggests that its a cheap and easy car to repair and should be realiable!!??!

Its a good car, its never gone wrong (TOUCH WOOD), its very economical and very spacious. 

Its bad point is that it has a LED dash board which you cant begin to see in the sun

Top tip; Whatever car you decide on, make sure it has tinted windows, air con and is a light colour that doesnt show the dust, cos the roads are very dusty here!

Jo


----------



## nectar (Feb 19, 2010)

*Selling a Volkswagen Golf*

There is no better car than a Golf. We have a 1.9 TDI sport and have just driven it from Barcelona to London. In england It is so difficult to buy a golf, 5 months waiting list, and forget about the specs that uk cars offer. 

We are gonna sell it as we have moved back to the UK (family matters). If anyone wants a lovely golf 2006 1.9 TDI sport, climatronics and many specs let me know.

Believe it or not we have just bought a BMW from an auction in England as everyone was bidding us out for 5 golfs that were on offer.

Anyway, for more details let me know. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nectar said:


> There is no better car than a Golf. We have a 1.9 TDI sport and have just driven it from Barcelona to London. In england It is so difficult to buy a golf, 5 months waiting list, and forget about the specs that uk cars offer.
> 
> We are gonna sell it as we have moved back to the UK (family matters). If anyone wants a lovely golf 2006 1.9 TDI sport, climatronics and many specs let me know.
> 
> ...


you really want to sell that car, don't you



X3


----------



## nectar (Feb 19, 2010)

Not really. But it isn't needed in the uk. Anyone who has had a golf knows how good they are.
If anyone asks me my opinion on pcs because they need one, I will passionately say what from my experience which is best.

The same with cars.

By the way spent our honeymoon in Javea a year and a half ago. Lovely place.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nectar said:


> Not really. But it isn't needed in the uk. Anyone who has had a golf knows how good they are.
> If anyone asks me my opinion on pcs because they need one, I will passionately say what from my experience which is best.
> 
> The same with cars.
> ...


Hhhmm, you're not really allowed to advertise cars for sale or anything else on here you know!!! Dont do it again or I shall have no mercy LOL!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## nectar (Feb 19, 2010)

Just offering. In case anyone interested, try to avoid advertising as I assumed it was the case. Sorry. 
But you could also see it as a favour for someone who wants a good car. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nectar said:


> Just offering. In case anyone interested, try to avoid advertising as I assumed it was the case. Sorry.
> But you could also see it as a favour for someone who wants a good car. Thanks


hhhhmmmm! Your good deed of the day then 

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> We got it because someone on this forum recommended that we look at what the local taxi drivers use the most ...


Somebody did you a GREAT favour Jo - it's a true indicator. Cheap & Reliable. 

Our local taxi however uses a big Merc. He does weddings as well.


----------

